# 2012 SuperSix Evo Hi-Mod with SRAM Red - $4199 - Good deal?



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

it's in my size and just sitting in LBS, making sultry looks in my direction. I am in the market for a new bike but it's about $500 to $600 more than I want to spend. Looking at Look 586, Scott CR1, Focus Cayo Evo so far.

Opinions? Coming from Felt Z Series. Weigh about 180 and looking to do some climbing, centuries, aggressive group rides, and such.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd get if I had the money, not sure how it compares to the other bikes you are looking at though.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

of the above-mentioned bikes, I liked the Cayo the best. I am due to test ride the SuperSix next week. So that will obviously help. 

I guess a more direct question would be: is the 2012 Supersix Hi Mod Evo with Red a good deal at $4199 or would a 2013 SuperSix Evo with Red at $4250 be a better deal. 2012 has SLK crank while 2013 has Red crank. Was the carbon lay-up better in 2012? I am not completely versed in Cannondale-speak so if there is somewhere you can point me or link me that would be great. I understand that there are 3 levels: Carbon, EVO Carbon, and Hi-Mod Evo Carbon.

Thanks and I apologize if I missed a previous thread due to my poor forum searching skills.


----------

